# Need Help Identifying Watch



## Luxe (Nov 17, 2013)

To start, please forgive me if I'm misusing this forum in any way. I have no experience using forums of any sort. Hopefully, I managed to attached an image. My mother inherited a watch from her cousin in England. There are no marks on the case, only on the stretchy band and they say R&S No. 5 and then what looks like a couple of nines and some other mark. It also says 'Made in England' and has a patent no. 7506/12. It's sort of a rosy gold/coppery colour metal - no idea what it is.

I'd be most grateful for any information any of you watch-ophiles may be able to offer.

Judith


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hello Judith, you will have to upload your pictures to a hosting site such as Photobucket and then post them on here. You can't upload from your hard drive as we simply don't have the server capacity.

We will be happy to have a look and see what we can make of it.

Instructions for posting pictures can be found here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637&st=0


----------



## Luxe (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks, kindly. I'll try that.


----------



## Luxe (Nov 17, 2013)

OK, here we go again, hopefully with images. Additionally, I forgot to mention originally that this is a wind-up watch.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello Judith,

It looks to be an early wristwatch, or a pocket watch which was then converted to be a wristwatch. The pin below the crown needs to be pressed in in order to set the time, which is the giveaway.

Given that the photos show no signs of wear through gold plate, the chances are it is gold. If so it should carry some hallmarks, possibly on the inside of the watch case. Try and carefully open it to see what is inside, and also look for a makers name on the movement. We should be able to help some more then.

Don't get too excited by value, as few people collect vintage womens watches. So unless it is a very good make the value lies in the sentimental or gold value


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That is rather lovely. The nailset at 4 o'clock, the style of the hands & numerals and the "red 12" would seem to say 1920s at the latest. If you live near to a reputable place that handles antique watches they would be able to advise you on getting it checked over and serviced, and should give you a firm idea of what it is you have there.

Very nice - good luck with it!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Again, it would have to be seen to be sure, but it may well be "rose gold" when it has a coppery colour to it. Hallmarks would confirm this, and again should be on each link of the bracelet if thatis also gold, but these will be small and hard to see without good magnification.

Welcome to the forum - - if you give a rough idea of your locality, a local member may be able to advise on a reputable watchmaker for more information. :lol:


----------



## Luxe (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you all, it's very interesting. I'm in Vancouver, Canada, though the watch was brought back from England. I do have a watchmaker and need to visit him soon anyway so I'll take this one along. I'll be sure to share whatever I find out.

I realize vintage women's aren't that collectible. It's good thing, however, for those of us who like them!


----------



## rugbyk200 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello folks,

This is my first post on this forum and I was hoping that some of you could direct your knowledgeable minds towards a little quandary i find myself in. I need help identifying this watch. I know very little on the brand or the model itself. It is an "OR'DRIVE" divers watch bought as new old stock.

http://i843.photobuc...zpsd7889e58.jpg

not sure which photo link will work so i'll post a couple


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

A Sixtie's diver's watch from a lesser brand, possibly equipped with some ETA movement (2452?), but most likely with some sort of pin-lever movement. ("17 Rubis" was printed on many pin-palleted movements, even if the jewels had little to do with the actual quality of the movement.) The brand name may be colloquial for "Overdrive", a mechanism found in many cars of the Nineteenfifties and -sixties lowering the rpms in top gear. The dial proudly boasts "100 m waterproof", but I wouldn't even wear it on a wet day 

Can you show us its back and, maybe, even a photo of the movement?

Regards

Tomcat


----------

